# Advice on Golden Matte Medium?



## maiasnowdrop (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi  I have a few questions about Golden Matte Medium. I've read all the info I can find and I think it's the right product to get, but I wanted to ask for some advice from people who've used it.


I would like to be able to thin the consistency of my paint (Golden Heavy Body), which I have been doing with water but I have read that the medium allows one to do this without decreasing the vibrancy of the colour - is this right? Will this help me to avoid blotchy and uneven coverage?
I have also read that you can use the medium in place of gesso to prime a canvas - on its own for a clear primer or with a little white paint for a white primer, etc - is this true?
I'd also like to outline my painting. I need to get a fairly fine line that comes to sharp points at the outer edges. Will adding medium to my paints help me to achieve a flowing, fine line with a script liner brush?

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum. 

I have always used Basics medium with my acrylic paints. Basics Gloss gel medium and Basics gloss fluid medium....I like shinny instead of matt but that is just a personal preference. They do make the paint flow nicely and with the gel you can use it for pallet knife painting. I don't think they degrade the color any. I really don't think there is much difference in the bran of medium but I never tried anything but Basics so I really don't know.

I don't do much in acrylic any more, I've been using oil paints. With the oil medium I sometimes do prime the canvas with medium to increase the blend-ability I guess that would work the same for acrylics. 

As for replacing the need for Gesso I seriously doubt that. If you're painting surface needs to be sealed and smoothed I don't think the medium will do it.


----------



## maiasnowdrop (Jun 14, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> I have always used Basics medium with my acrylic paints. Basics Gloss gel medium and Basics gloss fluid medium....I like shinny instead of matt but that is just a personal preference. They do make the paint flow nicely and with the gel you can use it for pallet knife painting. I don't think they degrade the color any. I really don't think there is much difference in the bran of medium but I never tried anything but Basics so I really don't know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry for your helpful replies


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

This medium is used to thin paint instead of water, making it translucent. But unlike water, the medium does not destroy the pigment, and retains its richness. Much nicer to dilute this medium to achieve the beautiful color transitions. But as the paint becomes transparent, the bottom layer of paint will not close. This medium is acrylic dispersion that can be mixed with any materials on the same basis - acrylic primer, gesso, white acrylic paint, and others.


----------



## maiasnowdrop (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Toriya


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome, always nice to see new faces!


----------

